# Commonwealth Games 2022



## Tish (Jul 28, 2022)

Is anyone watching the Commonwealth games?

I set my alarm so I could watch the opening ceremony, it is absolutely brilliant.
Well done Birmingham!


----------



## Bellbird (Jul 28, 2022)

I will be watching later. Looking forward to seeing our own in action.


----------



## Furryanimal (Jul 28, 2022)

Will be glued .....

Day one
Live on BBC sport app rugby 
Morning session: 09:00-13:30 BST - men's & women's group stage
Including Fiji v Scotland & England v Sri Lanka in the women's competition
Plus England v Samoa, Scotland v Tonga & Canada v Wales in the men's
Evening session: 17:30-22:00 BST - men's & women's group stage
Including Australia v Scotland & Canada v England in the women's
Plus England v Sri Lanka, Scotland v Malaysia & Wales v Zambia in the men's.
.....
Cycling
Opening session: 10:00-13:00 BST
Action includes women's tandem B sprint qualification & semi-finals; men's & women's 4,000m team pursuit qualification; men's & women's team sprint qualification
Afternoon session: 16:00-18:30 BST
Finals include women's tandem B sprint; men's & women's 4,000m team pursuit; men's & women's
....
Cricket
Morning session: 11:00-14:30 BST - Australia v India
Evening session: 18:00-21:30 BST - Pakistan v Barbados
.....
Triathlon
Opening session: 11:00-16:00 BST - women's & men's sprint
...
All events live on BBC sports app.
in the UK.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2022)

MY O/H was working on the last Commonwealth Games in 2002.. I still have his BBC Host presenter Badge


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 29, 2022)

Spectacular opening ceremony!


----------



## Furryanimal (Jul 29, 2022)

Medal for Wales
Bronze in the Women’s Team Sprint.Track Cycling.
.......

We play Zambia at rugby later.
Enjoyed watching England lose.I’m Welsh..


----------



## Tish (Jul 29, 2022)

Medals by team

CountryGoldSilverBronzeTotalAustralia64414New Zealand3317England2338Canada1203Scotland1135Bermuda1001Wales0112Cyprus0011Northern Ireland0011


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 29, 2022)

Australia  doing great Tish ...


----------



## Tish (Jul 29, 2022)

@Bonnie they sure are.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2022)

Yeah... go Australia.....


----------



## Bellbird (Jul 29, 2022)

New Zealand once again pushing above it's weight, our population is 5 mil. Good luck guys and gals.


----------



## Furryanimal (Jul 29, 2022)

Saturday highlights
Saturday highlights

Saturday
Rugby
Morning session: 09:00-13:30 BST - men's & women's group stage including Wales v Fiji
Evening session: 17:30-22:30 BST - women's semi-finals & men's quarter-finals
.........
Athletics
Marathons from O700-Wheelchair
0900 and 1030 men then women
......
Cricket
Morning session: 11:00-14:30 BST - New Zealand v South Africa
Evening session: 18:00-21:30 BST - England v Sri Lanka
.....
Track cycling
Morning session: 10:00-13:45 BST
Action includes women's sprint qualification before 1/8 finals and quarter-finals, women's 3000m individual pursuit qualification and men's 4000m individual pursuit qualification
Afternoon evening: 16:00-19:00 BST
Action includes men's keirin (round one through to final), women's sprint semi-finals & final, women's 3000m individual pursuit final & men's 4000m individual pursuit qualification
...
All live on the BBC sports app or iPlayer without presenters or endless chat.


----------



## Tish (Jul 30, 2022)

Medal Tally update.

Medals by team

CountryGoldSilverBronzeTotalAustralia84416New Zealand3317England2529Canada1214Scotland1146Bermuda1001Wales0112Cyprus0011Northern Ireland0011

Well done to all the athletes!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 30, 2022)

Prince Charles opens Commonwealth Games


----------



## jet (Jul 30, 2022)

whens it finish


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 30, 2022)

Birmingham 2022 has the biggest ever sports programme in Commonwealth Games history, with 286 sessions across *11 days* of live sport.


----------



## Furryanimal (Jul 30, 2022)

New Zealand beat South Africa by 13 runs.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Emma Finucane 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




qualifies for the sprint quarterfinals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Won’t mention the Fiji result but Lloyd Lewis ( Newport) scored.


----------



## Tish (Jul 30, 2022)

Australia women's Rugby 7 team beat Newzealand   17-12


----------



## Tish (Jul 30, 2022)

Medals by team

CountryGoldSilverBronzeTotalAustralia1271130New Zealand74213England411318Canada3339Scotland24612Malaysia2013South Africa2002India1113Bermuda1001Trinidad and Tobago1001Uganda1001Wales0123Kenya0112Mauritius0101Papua New Guinea0101Singapore0101Tanzania0101Cyprus0011Namibia0011Northern Ireland0011Sri Lanka0011


----------



## Furryanimal (Jul 30, 2022)

Sunday highlights
Sunday highlights


SirfurryanimalWales · 61-69, M
Sunday
18:00 - 22:00 Local Time
Rugby Sevens-Finals.
Coventry Stadium...
Wales in the hunt for ninth place..
....

Lee Valley VeloPark
Cycling
Emma Finucane won a bronze for Wales on Saturday.

15:02 (Your time)
• FINAL
Men's Tandem B - Sprint Finals

15:10 (Your time)
• SEMI-FINALS
Men's Sprint Semi-Finals

15:18 (Your time)
• FINAL
Women's Tandem B - 1000m TT Final

15:53 (Your time)
• FINAL
Women's 25km Points Race Final

16:32 (Your time)
• FINAL
Women's 500m Time Trial Final

17:42 (Your time)
• FINAL
Men's Sprint Finals




18:42 (Your time)
• FINAL
Men's 15km Scratch Race
....
Triathlon
Men's PTVI final - 11:01 BST
Women's PTVI final - 11:08 BST
Mixed relay final - 14:31 BST


----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2022)

Medal Tally, Update.

Medals by team

CountryGoldSilverBronzeTotalAustralia1381132New Zealand74213England512421Canada33511Scotland24612Malaysia2013South Africa2002India1214Bermuda1001Nigeria1001Trinidad and Tobago1001Uganda1001Wales0123Kenya0112Mauritius0101Papua New Guinea0101Singapore0101Tanzania0101Cyprus0011Namibia0011Northern Ireland0011Sri Lanka0011


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 31, 2022)

Congrats to the Australian Women's Rugby Sevens Team. GOLD!!! Great game!


----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Congrats to the Australian Women's Rugby Sevens Team. GOLD!!! Great game!


It sure was.


----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2022)

Latest Medal Tally.

Medals by team

CountryGoldSilverBronzeTotalAustralia22131752England1116734New Zealand105419South Africa4116Canada36918India3216Scotland27817Malaysia2114Nigeria2013Wales1269Trinidad and Tobago1102Bermuda1001Uganda1001Fiji0202Kenya0112Northern Ireland0112Mauritius0101Papua New Guinea0101Samoa0101Singapore0101Tanzania0101Cyprus0022Namibia0011Sri Lanka0011


----------



## Furryanimal (Aug 1, 2022)

Wales continuing to pick up medals in the cycling...including a gold in the men’s tandem.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2022)

Furryanimal said:


> Wales continuing to pick up medals in the cycling...including a gold in the men’s tandem.


I read that the cycling event had been cancelled due to multiple injuries..


----------



## Furryanimal (Aug 1, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I read that the cycling event had been cancelled due to multiple injuries..


One session finished one race early..they raced in the next session instead.
injuries not unusual in track cycling.


----------



## Furryanimal (Aug 1, 2022)

Wales have Emma Finucane and Rhian Edmunds in the Kieran final.
Track cycling being the only event that interests me today.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2022)

Furryanimal said:


> One session finished one race early..they raced in the next session instead.
> injuries not unusual in track cycling.


I read yesterday there was 2 very serious injuries , and injuries to the spectators  enough to pull the cycling event... altogether..

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/c...or-cycling-crash-Matt-Walls-Matt-Bostock.html


----------



## Furryanimal (Aug 1, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I read yesterday there was 2 very serious injuries , and injuries to the spectators  enough to pull the cycling event... altogether..
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/c...or-cycling-crash-Matt-Walls-Matt-Bostock.html


Don’t believe the Daily Mail.
One rider did
end up in the crowd but that has never happened before.And I don’t understand how it did( I didn’t see it).
in crashes riders usually go down the steeply banked track.
He is back home.
There was a nasty crash this afternoon.
Rarely an event without one.


----------



## Furryanimal (Aug 1, 2022)

Athletics today..
Athletics starts today
10:00 (Your time)
• QUALIFYING
Men's Long Jump Qualifying Round

10:08 (Your time)
•
Women's Heptathlon 100m Hurdles

10:08 (Your time)
•

10:25 (Your time)
•
Women's T37/38 100m Round 1

10:40 (Your time)
• ROUND 1
Men's 100m Round 1

11:00 (Your time)
• QUALIFYING
Women's Shot Put Qualifying Round
11:15 (Your time)
•
Women's Heptathlon High Jump

11:35 (Your time)
• QUALIFYING
Men's Discus Throw Qualifying Round

11:50 (Your time)
• ROUND 1
Women's 800m Round 1

12:15 (Your time)
• ROUND 1
Women's 100m Round 1
.......
19:05 (Your time)
• FINAL
Women's Pole Vault Final

19:10 (Your time)
• ROUND 1
Men's 400m Hurdles Round 1

19:15 (Your time)
•
Women's Heptathlon Shot Put

19:40 (Your time)
• ROUND 1
Men's T45-47 100m Round 1

19:55 (Your time)
• FINAL
Women's T37/38 100m Final

20:05 (Your time)
• ROUND 1
Men's 110m Hurdles Round 1

20:22 (Your time)
• FINAL
Women's Discus Throw Final

20:35 (Your time)
• FINAL
Men's 10,000m Final
21:25 (Your time)
•
Women's Heptathlon 200m

21:44 (Your time)
• FINAL
Men's T45-47 100m Final

21:54 (Your time)
• FINAL
Women's T33/34 100m Final


----------



## Tish (Aug 2, 2022)

_RANK/COUNTRY/GOLD/SILVER/BRONZE/TOTAL_

1. Australia — 31, 20, 20, 71

2. England — 21, 22, 11, 54

3. New Zealand — 13, 7, 4 , 24

4. Canada — 6, 11, 16, 33

5. South Africa — 5, 3, 4, 12

6. India — 3, 3, 3, 9

7. Scotland — 2, 8, 13, 23

8. Malaysia — 2, 2, 2, 6

9. Nigeria — 2, 0, 2, 4

10. Wales — 1, 2, 7, 10


----------



## Furryanimal (Aug 2, 2022)

Gold for Olivia Breen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




100 metres T37/8


----------



## Tish (Aug 2, 2022)

Congrats to Olivia Breen.


----------



## Tish (Aug 3, 2022)

*Latest Medal Tally.
Congrats to all the athletes who participate!*


----------



## Tish (Aug 4, 2022)

Latest Medal Tally


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2022)

*Latest Medal Tally.
England is catching up really quick.

*


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2022)

Huge shitshow over Hokeyroo's penalty shot.

The way I see it if it was reversed India would have taken the shot.

The Hockeyroos will play for Commonwealth Games gold after scraping past India in a dramatic and controversial penalty shootout in the semifinal.

After being locked at 1-1 at the end of regulation time, Australia booked their spot in the final with a 3-0 win on strokes.

The penalty shootout was not without controversy though, with Australian Rosie Malone able to redo an unsuccessful first stroke after the clock did not start, which she would score.

With their quarter-final loss at last year’s Olympics firmly in their mind, Rebecca Greiner scored the only goal for Australia in the first quarter.


Having led for most of the game, the Hockeyroos conceded early in the final quarter before a dramatic final minute where Australia looked as if they were going to score a late winner, only to be denied by tough Indian defense.

The Hockeyroos will now face hosts England for a gold medal after they defeated defending champions New Zealand on penalties earlier in the day.

Australia went on the attack early but was dealt the first blow when West Australian Karri Somerville was sidelined after a deflected ball hit her in the face early in the first quarter.

It appeared to rattle the Hockeyroos momentarily as Somerville was taken from the pitch.

After a fantastic save from goalkeeper Aliesha Power denied India an early lead from a penalty corner scramble, the Hockeyroos counter-attacked.

And it ended perfectly for the Australians, with an excellent pass from Mariah Williams finding the stick of Greiner who deflected it into the back of the net to open the scoring.

Best of luck to the Hokeyroos against England tonight!

Your thoughts?


----------



## Tish (Aug 6, 2022)

*Medal Tally*

1





Australia5746461492





England4847391343





Canada192929774





New Zealand171114425





India121110336





Nigeria949227





Scotland8921388





South Africa778229





Malaysia6541510





Wales55102011Jamaica422812Kenya3461313Northern Ireland2531014Cyprus2361115Uganda201316Pakistan133717Singapore131518Samoa130419Cameroon111319Trinidad & Tobago111321Bahamas100121Bermuda100121Grenada100124Fiji022424Mauritius022426Sri Lanka013427Barbados010127Dominica010127Gambia010127Guernsey010127Papua New Guinea010127St. Lucia010127Tanzania010134Namibia003335Malta001135Nauru0011

Congrats to : 

Oliver Hoareto becomes Australia's first-ever Commonwealth Games gold medallist over 1500m.

The Diamonds beat England 60 -51 They Now face Jamaica in the Finals

Ellen Ryan and Kristina Krstic 19-18 win over England for gold

Jemima Montag has dominated the women's 10,000m race walk en route to winning gold.


----------



## Furryanimal (Aug 6, 2022)

Geraint Thomas expects the men’s road race at the Commonwealth Games to be a “war of attrition” as rival teams work together to ensure there is no sprint for Mark Cavendish.

Reigning British champion Cavendish has a strong Isle of Man team aiming to see that the 160km race around Warwick and Leamington Spa ends in a sprint that he would be the runaway favourite to win.

Though the flat profile of the route might point to a bunch finish, rival teams plan to mix things up to deny Cavendish his chance.

“Cavendish has obviously got a strong team around him and it’s a good course for him,” Welshman Thomas said.
“But I think for us, the English, South Africa and the Scots, I don’t think any of them want a sprint so I think it’s going to be like a Nationals race, lots of aggressive racing, a war of attrition.
“That’s the race we want and that’s the race we’re expecting.”
Cavendish’s Isle of Man squad includes former British champion Ben Swift, Mark Christian and Matt Bostock – who needed hospital treatment after being involved in Matt Walls’ horror velodrome crash last week, but who has been seen training since.

If they cannot make it a sprint, the 37-year-old Cavendish has shown he can mix it in breakaways too, winning his second British title in June by being in a lead group for the entire day.
Another rider who would love to capitalise on strong form is Fred Wright. After a superb Tour de France in which he starred in several breakaways and took second place on stage 13 into Saint Etienne, Wright claimed silver in Thursday’s time trial and is a contender again.
“(I’m looking forward) to getting stuck in,” the 23-year-old said. “I think the race is not going to be a conventional pro bike race where it’s controlled. There’s going to be attack after attack and we’ve got the team to deal with it.
“We’ll see what happens. Sometimes you’re there (in a breakaway), sometimes you’re not but one of us is definitely going to be there and in with a chance of a medal.”

The Australian squad headlined by time trial gold medallist Grace Brown are the favourites in the women’s race, although England will look to Anna Henderson and Abi Smith after their recent strong form.
Henderson was only 33 seconds behind Brown in the time trial, having come into the Games on the back of a superb Tour de France Femmes.
The 23-year-old suffered illness earlier this summer but believes she is now back to the form that brought a top-10 finish at Omloop Het Nieuwsblad at the start of the year.


----------



## -Oy- (Aug 6, 2022)

Enjoyed watching family friend Harry Coppell get Bronze in the Men's Pole Vault this evening. I've photographed him a few times over the years - including for a magazine cover when he was just 16! Well done H!


----------



## Tish (Aug 7, 2022)

Medals by team

CountryGoldSilverBronzeTotalAustralia665453173England565952167Canada24323490New Zealand19131648India18152255Scotland12112548Nigeria1291435Wales861327South Africa791127Northern Ireland77418Malaysia67619Kenya651021Jamaica65415Trinidad and Tobago3216Uganda3025Singapore24410Cyprus23611Pakistan2338Samoa1405Barbados1113Cameroon1113Zambia1113The Bahamas1102Bermuda1012British Virgin Islands1001Mauritius0325Ghana0235Fiji0224Mozambique0213Sri Lanka0134Tanzania0123Botswana0112Guernsey0112Dominica0101Papua New Guinea0101Saint Lucia0101The Gambia0101Namibia0044Malta0011Nauru0011Niue0011Vanuatu0011
 Congrats to the women's netball team winning Gold and Australia's 1000th Medal.


----------

